# Art, Painting



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Are there any artist out there that love painting? I would love to chat with amateur artist, still learning and enjoying painting. 
I love to do Horses, scenary, nature, Oriental cats, other animals. Snow scenes are a favorite. Next project, learn portrait painting. 
I still haven't "found" myself as a painter yet. Any artist will know what I mean.  Would love to chat and learn about some of your favorites and experiences.

Patsy


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Im a professional artist, but I wouldn't mind chatting!

I actually primarily do horses, animals, and now fantasy art.

Here's my websites: www.katandthefiddle.faithweb.com and www.eponaponiesart.faithweb.com

I find you should paint what you love to paint. If your not enjoying the painting experience with a particular piece, scrap it. Your heart won't be in it. If you find yourself excited about a piece, and look forward to working on it, then you know your going somewhere.


----------

